# Archery in school



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Today in PE we get to shoot our bows. Couple freinds and I were allowed to bring our bows. we already got questioned about why we brought our bows to school. lol. im alittle scared because some of the kids in my PE class are kinda crazy. We have to use blunts. 
Ty Noe


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man your lucky we have to use crappy longbows from like 10 yards at my school we asked to bring realy bows and they said no way its a weapon


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> man your lucky we have to use crappy longbows from like 10 yards at my school we asked to bring realy bows and they said no way its a weapon


so is a long bow


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ya i no its a weapon just not my prefered choice and i like my compounds better thats all i no its a weapon


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so jealous. Everything is considered a weapoin and is completely banned. Grrr....


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

chicken mc nuggets are considered a weapon


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

camotoe said:


> chicken mc nuggets are considered a weapon


isnt that the truth i am glad my school isnt to far into this yet its scarr how many things have got banned from schools in other states


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

That would be awesome to have archery in our school. u guys r lucky that u even get to do that!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

camotoe said:


> chicken mc nuggets are considered a weapon


Yeah you could seriously injure kids with those...feed 'em enough and they'll have heart disease in no time.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*school*

we have about 2 shoots with my hunting and fishing club on the football field every year. my teacher is who got me into 3d.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Yeah you could seriously injure kids with those...feed 'em enough and they'll have heart disease in no time.


good one man!!!!:wink:


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

we are doing archery again today. i think we are doing it for like a week. 
they wont let us bring our broadheads to shoot before season. 
me and couple freinds were teaching everyone how to shoot. 
Shoot Straight! >>------>
Ty Noe


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey can always shoot at my school:tongue:(i am homeschooled) ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

armyboy said:


> hey can always shoot at my school:tongue:(i am homeschooled) ha ha ha!!!!


Haha..i bet that works really good for deer season. i would be like class starts at 10 and ends at 1..lol yesterday we was blowing through 2 targerts with field tips..so my friend brought a target so we dont tear anything up..
Shoot Straight
Ty Noe


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*Well No more archery in my school!!!*

 Well yesterday we was all waiting to go outside, and my freind was sitting there with his arrows and this girl walks up to him and asked if she could look at his arrows. and hes like well i dont care. and shes like thanks. and about that time i turn around and shes got the arrow nocked on a little recurve, aimed at this kids head, i didnt have anytime to do anything and she shot.and missed his head by about 6inches.....i couldnt believe what just happened...i learned from that experience never give a POed woman a weapon of any sort!!

so now we cant shoot archery anymore in school..one Crazy brod screws it up for everyone..
Ty Noe


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

seen worse when i lived in oregon we had a 1 month field archery class for pe one of the girls stuck a kid in the back of the leg with a 40lbs recurve with field points


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hmmm... I've been thinking...*

Considering that trhough the school's gifted program I have some "leeway", I wonder if I could convince them to a) allow us to make bows and arrows in woodshop and b) then use said bows in PE.

Should limit the number of crazy people shooting, make shop fun (shelves bore me) and give us an alternative in gym. I'm gonna have to see what I can do...


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ah, its all good for me. After this year I won't take gym anymore since I would have finished the required 2 years of it...:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

We have four years of required gym to graduate. But gym's awsome, so no complaints


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

That would suck for me. I only like to run and play football.


----------



## SHOOTHOYT11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, we have it in our school also and we have to use a mathews genesis. its a little different from the hoyt VTEC but there isnt anything better to do than shoot in school. i support it all the way


----------



## Fuffuloo Slayer (Sep 22, 2007)

ya, we dont have archery in our school. I was going to suggest we have an archery club to our principal, but since this is my last year in middle school, I decided not to.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

camotoe said:


> chicken mc nuggets are considered a weapon


EVEN A BARNEY WATER SQUIRT GUN!!!!


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

Ty Noe said:


> Well yesterday we was all waiting to go outside, and my freind was sitting there with his arrows and this girl walks up to him and asked if she could look at his arrows. and hes like well i dont care. and shes like thanks. and about that time i turn around and shes got the arrow nocked on a little recurve, aimed at this kids head, i didnt have anytime to do anything and she shot.and missed his head by about 6inches.....i couldnt believe what just happened...i learned from that experience never give a POed woman a weapon of any sort!!
> 
> so now we cant shoot archery anymore in school..one Crazy brod screws it up for everyone..
> Ty Noe


Yeah man that must SUCK!!!!!!! Dumb broad


----------



## NFAA Female (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats not fair! As of right now we dont have Archery in our schools, not even in the High School! (from up in wisconsin)


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I wish..

Last year my school couldn't afford paper. Seriously.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

NFAA Female said:


> Thats not fair! As of right now we dont have Archery in our schools, not even in the High School! (from up in wisconsin)


Same here.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

NFAA Female said:


> Thats not fair! As of right now we dont have Archery in our schools, not even in the High School! (from up in wisconsin)


we have arcehry here but its limited in so many ways, 2-3 people shoot at a time while a teacher is constantly watching them and all that bs. I also live in wisconsin. Rules are pretty wierd here.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey can always shoot at my school:tongue:(i am homeschooled) ha ha ha!!!!


i have almost shot a lot of deer off back porch during school hours!!!!!! almost got one today. forgot my bow and when i got it the deer was gone!:sad:


----------

